# Is Saturated Fat Really Bad For You?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Is saturated fat really bad for you? by Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) New research presented at the 100th annual meeting of the American Oil Chemists’ Society (AOCS) in Orlando, Fla., suggests that saturated fat may not be the health villain that mainstream medicine has insisted it is for the past several decades. On [...]

*Read More...*


----------

